# 05 Bose system



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nissan is usually so eager to advertise the wattage of their bose sound systems but I have not seen or heard anything of the bose 9 speaker systems wattage in the pathfinder...anyone have an answer?

i love the system, just curious about the wattage.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*BOSE 2005 Pathfinder System*



bender031 said:


> Nissan is usually so eager to advertise the wattage of their bose sound systems but I have not seen or heard anything of the bose 9 speaker systems wattage in the pathfinder...anyone have an answer?
> 
> i love the system, just curious about the wattage.


I'd like to know too! I'm thinking about upgrading my door speakers to Alpines....anyone done this? Results??

Thanks!


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*2005 Bose System Wattage*



bender031 said:


> Nissan is usually so eager to advertise the wattage of their bose sound systems but I have not seen or heard anything of the bose 9 speaker systems wattage in the pathfinder...anyone have an answer?
> 
> i love the system, just curious about the wattage.


Looks like the BOSE system comes with 240 Watts.

I have no idea how that's divided up between the 10 speakers....and the subwoofer.



http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/FullTests/articleId=104745/pageId=62690

++++++++++++++
Stereo Evaluation
System Score: 7.0

Components: This 240-watt Bose system is part of the $1,700 Premium Package for the Pathfinder SE and SE Off-Road models; it's standard on the top-of-the-line LE. Ten speakers distribute the sound, including tweeters mounted in either corner of the dash and an additional tiny set in the rear doors. Drivers are found at the bottom of all four doors, and in the cargo bay, there's a bass box with two woofers inside. The head unit has a typical Nissan layout with nice-sized, logically arranged controls. The in-dash six-disc CD changer is exceptionally easy to load and unload. It's also capable of playing MP3 recordings. Our test vehicle was equipped with a rear DVD entertainment system. The DVD unit is housed in the center console container, a convenient location for adults seated up front.

Performance: This system plays loud, and thanks to the woofers, bass response is quite powerful — typical of most premium Nissan sound systems. Separation is good at reasonable listening volumes, but music is never reproduced with the clarity and warmth of the class-leading Infinity systems in the Mitsubishi Endeavor and Dodge Durango.

Best Feature: Powerful bass.

Worst Feature: Mid- and high-range frequencies don't have a lot of flavor.

Conclusion: A solid system that most buyers will enjoy. Even if you're not overjoyed with this Bose system's sound quality, the Premium Package is the only way to go if you want a factory-installed CD changer or a sunroof. — Erin Riches

---------------------

I agree with this review ENTIRELY. The mids and highs are very dull and lack presence. I'm thinking about replacing the door speakers front and rear with some R-type Alpines. I hope that improves the sound...but I'm afraid they will be underpowered by the BOSE head. I wonder what OHMS the Bose speakers in the doors are running at...




-T


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

I replaced the front & rear door speakers with Alpine units... Alpine Type-R Series Front Door Speakers... Alpine Type-S Series Rear Door Speakers ... The fit guide says the "R" series will not fit in the back doors... Made a big improvement in sound quality... I still think the tweeters need to be changed... I'm also going to look at the sub woofer (when I get a chance)... See my pics. below...........Triffid


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

Keep in mind that wattage isn't rated conservatively like in the aftermarket. It may be rated at 1khz instead of full range, it may be rated at 2 ohms, and also may be peak, not RMS power.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Wattage*



mkiv808 said:


> Keep in mind that wattage isn't rated conservatively like in the aftermarket. It may be rated at 1khz instead of full range, it may be rated at 2 ohms, and also may be peak, not RMS power.


Good Point. Triffid...you feel like your Alpines are under-powered by the BOSE head??

-Tony


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

thrbek said:


> Good Point. Triffid...you feel like your Alpines are under-powered by the BOSE head??
> 
> -Tony


As mentioned in the review: "Worst Feature: Mid- and high-range frequencies don't have a lot of flavor."
The Alpines helped the bass and I don't think the Bose unit will overpower them... It sounds ok to me, but I'm not to picky.........Triffid


----------



## barnkim (Jul 19, 2005)

Triffid said:


> As mentioned in the review: "Worst Feature: Mid- and high-range frequencies don't have a lot of flavor."
> The Alpines helped the bass and I don't think the Bose unit will overpower them... It sounds ok to me, but I'm not to picky.........Triffid


Anybody know what size speakers are in the subwoofer box? Has anybody changed them?


----------



## texasaggie (Nov 13, 2005)

*Bose speaker replacements*

Just picked up a '05 PF and I too think the Bose sounds stinks. I expected a lot better sound.

Is the problem the head unit or the speakers?

Can I just change out my speakers or is the car Bose systems like the home systems where everything has to be Bose?


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

texasaggie said:


> Just picked up a '05 PF and I too think the Bose sounds stinks. I expected a lot better sound.
> 
> Is the problem the head unit or the speakers?
> 
> Can I just change out my speakers or is the car Bose systems like the home systems where everything has to be Bose?



I think the front and rear door speakers are not up to "par" with a high-end system. I'm considering replacing them with Alpine speakers. I know that Alpines are power-hungry...so I'm concerned that the Bose head won't have enough power for them...but Triffid said above that they sound great in his 2005 Pathy.

The Bass is not too bad in my Pathy...I just think the mids and highs lack "presence"...they are kind of dry and flat...and lacking fullness. I'm hoping that replacing the door speakers with Alpines will fix that problem.

Anyone else besides Triffid replace their speakers in a 2005 Pathy that came with the BOSE system?

-Tony


----------



## nwokobia (Nov 18, 2005)

thrbek said:


> I think the front and rear door speakers are not up to "par" with a high-end system. I'm considering replacing them with Alpine speakers. I know that Alpines are power-hungry...so I'm concerned that the Bose head won't have enough power for them...but Triffid said above that they sound great in his 2005 Pathy.
> 
> The Bass is not too bad in my Pathy...I just think the mids and highs lack "presence"...they are kind of dry and flat...and lacking fullness. I'm hoping that replacing the door speakers with Alpines will fix that problem.
> 
> ...



Just replace my front and rear with Infinity, which I purchased from circuit city. With a little adjustment of the bass, treble, mid and balance. The sound was/is much better. 

Plan to replace the sub in a week or so


----------



## 2QIK4U (Feb 8, 2006)

*Speaker size?*



Triffid said:


> I replaced the front & rear door speakers with Alpine units... Alpine Type-R Series Front Door Speakers... Alpine Type-S Series Rear Door Speakers ... The fit guide says the "R" series will not fit in the back doors... Made a big improvement in sound quality... I still think the tweeters need to be changed... I'm also going to look at the sub woofer (when I get a chance)... See my pics. below...........Triffid


Did the speakers you bought fit perfect? Were they the right size or did they need adapter brackets? I would like to redo my speakers as well but am a little worried about pulling the doors off and running into troubles with the sizes. Any recomendations about how to get the door panels off??


----------



## aneurysm (Feb 8, 2006)

Bose speakers are typically 2 ohms meaning if you install 4 ohm speakers the power will be cut in half. Net= Alpine Type-Rs will sound like crap.
I'd go with something much more conservative like the Type S speakers, which are VERY efficient in terms of power rating.

brad


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

The Alpines fit right in place... They come with a mounting ring and line up with the mounting holes on the OEM speakers (Bose)... You will have to cut the Bose speaker connector off and add spade terminals for the Alpines... Sound is much improved!... The door panels are a b**ch to remove... The padded arm rest must come off first and there are bolts behind them... Then the power door locks/window switches... Then the door handle hardware... Then pry around the edges of the door panel to remove the clips... Have fun!... See my pics below......... Triffid


----------



## Franco66 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey everryone, I'm new here and so far I like it. Anyway I just bought an 05 Path n I'm loving it. My sound is always important in a viechle for me. I was wondering if anyone can tell me where I can find an image of the bose sound system layout in my Path. Like where is the sub located. I need to check it out cause now I'm not getting any sound. I believe its the amp under the drivers seat. I took it out, opened it and blew it out. It worked for a bit n then stopped again. I'm wondering if its the wires. Gonna replace the amp, but b4 I do. I want to check everything out. Yes I checked all the fuses lol. So any help would b appreciated n an image of the layout would help as well..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Franco66 said:


> Hey everryone, I'm new here and so far I like it. Anyway I just bought an 05 Path n I'm loving it. My sound is always important in a viechle for me. I was wondering if anyone can tell me where I can find an image of the bose sound system layout in my Path. Like where is the sub located. I need to check it out cause now I'm not getting any sound. I believe its the amp under the drivers seat. I took it out, opened it and blew it out. It worked for a bit n then stopped again. I'm wondering if its the wires. Gonna replace the amp, but b4 I do. I want to check everything out. Yes I checked all the fuses lol. So any help would b appreciated n an image of the layout would help as well..


You're in luck! I'm also an Admin at TheNissanPath.com and a while back I posted the subwoofer speaker replacement I performed on my '06 Pathfinder LE! It's behind the rear finisher on the passenger side and here's a link to the thread which includes pics:









Bose Subwoofer Speaker replacement How-to - The Nissan Path







www.thenissanpath.com





FYI, the subwoofer has it's own amp.


----------



## Franco66 (Mar 11, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> You're in luck! I'm also an Admin at TheNissanPath.com and a while back I posted the subwoofer speaker replacement I performed on my '06 Pathfinder LE! It's behind the rear finisher on the passenger side and here's a link to the thread which includes pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY for the reply


----------

